# ringard / ringardise



## moofett

bonsoir ,

comment diriez vous ringard donc ?


----------



## Whodunit

En anglais? Bne, peut-être "obsolete", "old-fashioned", "archaic", ... Qu'est-ce que tu cherches? Est-ce que tu nous pourverais d'un peu de contexte, stp?


----------



## Cath.S.

Moi aussi je pensais à ces mots, mais ringard appartient à un registre beaucoup plus familier.


> Est-ce que tu nous pourverais d'*  fournirais *un peu de contexte, stp?


----------



## Kelly B

On dirait peut-être qu'une telle personne est _a has-been_.


----------



## Cath.S.

Kelly B said:
			
		

> On dirait peut-être qu'une telle personne est _a has-been_.


D'accord et alors, comment traduirais-tu _il portait une cravate complètement ringarde_ ? (c'est-à-dire un mélange de _démodé_ et _ridicule_.)


----------



## SoupleCommeLeVent

egueule said:
			
		

> D'accord et alors, comment traduirais-tu _il portait une cravate complètement ringarde_ ? (c'est-à-dire un mélange de _démodé_ et _ridicule_.)


 

Je ne trouve pas d'equivalence pour "ringarde" en cette contexte..

Il est possible que moofett voulait demander comment le prononcer, et je me demande la meme chose..

"rin" comme "Rei" dans "Reims"
"garde" comme Garde Nationale?


----------



## Cath.S.

Oui, SoupleCommeLeVent c'est bien comme ça que l'on dit, mais Moofett est français/e et demandait la _traduction_ en anglais, pas la prononciation.


----------



## Kelly B

A _has-been_ est un chanteur, acteur ou comedien qui n'arrive plus à attirer que les vieilles nostalgiques car son oeuvre est devenue plutot _éculée_ (et voila qu'on y revient.)

Sa cravate est sans doute _dated_ (un peu lourd) _out-of-date_ (même pire)... enfin je n'arrive pas a en trouver un bon équivalent de régistre pareil.


----------



## Sev

Kelly B said:
			
		

> A _has-been_ est un chanteur, acteur ou comedi*e*n qui n'arrive plus à attirer que les vieilles nostalgiques car son oeuvre est devenue plutot _éculée_ (et voila qu'on y revient.)


A vrai dire Kelly, _has been_ dans ce sens s'utilise aussi en français. Disons en franglais. Et disons s'utili*sait, *en fait aujourd'hui c'est un peu...ringard.


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

ringard as an adjective could be translated by :

tacky / corny / naff
outdated
( clothes ) frumpy / frumpish


----------



## SoupleCommeLeVent

I think the word frumpy relates to the way that a particular garment does not flatter a woman's body, or a woman who wears unflattering garments, so I don't think it could be used when talking about a tie


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

how about *naff*, then ?


----------



## SoupleCommeLeVent

Yes! 

"That's a naff tie.  He must have bought it to match those awful orange flares he used to wear".

I think naff means just "not very good", "crap", so the word ringard is an altogether more useful word if it means both outdated and ridiculous.  I don't think any one word in English encapsulates both those concepts.


----------



## Jad

It can also mean "stingy", can't it?


----------



## Cath.S.

Jad said:
			
		

> It can also mean "stingy", can't it?


_Ringard _? Ah non, pas que je sache !


----------



## SoupleCommeLeVent

peut-etre "radin"?

"Qu'est-ce qu'il est radin, cet homme-la, il ne sort jamais son portefeuille"


----------



## aurayfrance

SoupleCommeLeVent said:
			
		

> peut-etre "radin"?
> 
> "Qu'est-ce qu'il est radin, cet homme-la, il ne sort jamais son portefeuille"



No, "ringard" doesn't mean "radin" at all. On the contrary, he may be very generous (not all of them) if he wants impress people with his "glory past". He's an "has been", that's all.


----------



## Jad

Ah yess, radin's the word I was thinking of : )


----------



## timpeac

"old-fogey's tie" perhaps.


----------



## amely

A very similar word: ringardise. (sorry no accent)
How would "un livre classique, aujourd'hui ringardise" be translated?
I'm not sure if it means "old-fashioned" or "banal". Thanks for any ideas


----------



## Benjy

ringardise is just the noun form of ringard.

naffness?


----------



## PKTO

ringard = crusty ?

Crusty is quite colloquial and could be used to describe personality, clothing. To describe clothing though it would have to be paired with something else:

A crusty-old tie

A crusty-looking tie

Naff is super-duper British; it would be fun to use though if it caught on in North America.


----------



## JamesM

"out of date" or "outdated" or "old-fashioned" would work for tie, in my opinion. "Old-fashioned" for a book would indicate it was out of touch with modern thinking.  I don't know if that's the meaning of "ringardise" or not.

My boys would say, "old school", which can be either an insult or a compliment, depending on the tone of voice used.  

- James


----------



## Cath.S.

"un livre classique, aujourd'hui ringardise" 
...today a dusty bore?


----------



## timpeac

egueule said:
			
		

> "un livre classique, aujourd'hui ringardise"
> ...today a dusty bore?


Very nice.


----------



## Vanc

Je dirais qu'en Amérique du nord le mot le plus proche de 'ringard' est 'tacky' par example: 'the tie he was wearing was tacky'.


----------



## Cath.S.

timpeac said:
			
		

> Very nice.


Merci, cela fait toujours plaisir de ne pas être totalement à côté de la plaque dans une langue autre que la sienne. 



> Je dirais qu'en Amérique du nord le mot le plus proche de 'ringard' est 'tacky' par example: 'the tie he was wearing was tacky'.


C'est vrai que les deux usages sont très similaires, Vanc - et bienvenue sur le forum. !)


----------



## watergirl

In contemporary, colloquial terms, I'd agree with James and say "old school" works best for "ringard" (as in, "His tie was really old school").  Dating myself perhaps, I'd also use the word "square" for "ringard" --- but this may be a bit too 70ish for today.   (In the U.S. "tacky" would not imply the sense of being "dated," just having bad taste.)


----------



## Cath.S.

watergirl said:
			
		

> In contemporary, colloquial terms, I'd agree with James and say "old school" works best for "ringard" (as in, "His tie was really old school"). Dating myself perhaps, I'd also use the word "square" for "ringard" --- but this may be a bit too 70ish for today. (In the U.S. "tacky" would not imply the sense of being "dated," just having bad taste.)


_Ringard_ implies bad taste. Good taste can't be _ringard_, even if it's dated, at least i don't think so. I've seen _tacky_ and _ringard _used in very similar contexts.


----------



## watergirl

egueule said:
			
		

> _Ringard_ implies bad taste. Good taste can't be _ringard_, even if it's dated, at least i don't think so. I've seen _tacky_ and _ringard _used in very similar contexts.



I agree with you there, but just wanted to point out that (in American English at least) "tacky" doesn't necessarily carry with it the sense of being out-of-date, which I always thought was a key component of the French "ringard".  Quite often, a tacky tie IS outdated, but just as often it is tasteless AND contempo.


----------



## Cath.S.

watergirl said:
			
		

> I agree with you there, but just wanted to point out that (in American English at least) "tacky" doesn't necessarily carry with it the sense of being out-of-date, which I always thought was a key component of the French "ringard". Quite often, a tacky tie IS outdated, but just as often it is tasteless AND contempo.


D'accord, merci beaucoup pour cette clarification.


----------



## eole

Un bon terme assez passe-partout et beaucoup utilisé (ça m'étonne même que personne ne l'ait mentionné) qui, bien qu'il ne recouvre pas tout-à-fait le même sens que ringard (évidemment mais y a-t-il des synonymes parfaits ?) - je ne sais pas pour 'tacky', mais par recoupements il me semble que ça pourrait faire l'affaire : c'est le terme "*kitsch*" ; qui fait référence à un _style ampoulé, qui imite le bon goût, mais qui est laid et ridicule _(bien entendu il y a aussi certains artistes ultra-tendance qui ont fait du kitsch leur marque de fabrique).
Bien sûr cela ne recouvre pas le sens nominal de "ringard", un ringard semble être une personne, mélange de "tocard" (means loser) et de "vieux con".
Is there any corresponding term in english for 'kitsch' or do you use it too ?
I would also say that "ringardise" refers more to the state of being "ringard" than to an actual thing, so "un livre classique, aujourd'hui _ringard_" seems to me more appropriate.


----------



## eole

Une bonne traduction de "ringard" comme adjectif est "_éculé_", je trouve. Mais ça ne marche pas pour le substantif "(un) ringard".

By the way, can't we use the french term "_passé_" in english ? Isn't it what he says in the dandy warhols' song : "i never thought you were a junkie because heroin is so passé (?)"


----------



## eole

...if i'm not mistaking "éculé" means 'corny', so wouldn't 'corny' be a satisfying translation for "ringard" ?


----------



## Cath.S.

Eole said:
			
		

> Une bonne traduction de "ringard" comme adjectif est "_éculé_", je trouve. Mais ça ne marche pas pour le substantif "(un) ringard".
> 
> By the way, can't we use the french term "_passé_" in english ? Isn't it what he says in the dandy warhols' song : "i never thought you were a junkie because heroin is so passé (?)"


Salut Eole,

tu veux dire un_ synonyme_, je suppose, pas une _traduction. _
_Passe_ sounds good but it might be a bit posh though (but I love the Warhol quote!  ), I could be wrong, though. What do natives think?



			
				Eole said:
			
		

> ...if i'm not mistaken "éculé" means 'corny', so wouldn't 'corny' be a satisfying translation for "ringard" ?


I'm not an English native speaker but I think I could translate corny => ringard, at least in some contexts.


----------



## timpeac

egueule said:


> _Passe_ sounds good but it might be a bit posh though (but I love the Warhol quote!  ), I could be wrong, though. What do natives think?


"Passé" is a fantastic term in English because it is a parody of itself (there's a term for that that I forget). It is not posh, as such, although I know what you mean, because it is only ever (at least in my experience) used it a tongue-in-cheek fashion, the opposite being "de rigueuer". I have never heard of something described as "passé" or "de rigueuer" without some sort of kitsch effect intended. That said, of course, 80% of people wouldn't understand "passé" and 90% wouldn't understand "de rigueur" so we already have an "educated" "less educated" split set up with the usage of the words (which is what you're thinking of I guess). Whether anyone ever said for real in English that "xyz is quite de rigueur this season", I'm not sure

As such in that Dandy Warhol quote (not Warhol) it's use is hilarious since we think of heroin use as such an inherently terrible thing that carries a certain gravitas that to dismiss it not "because it's so addictive" not "because it's so bad for you" but "because it's so passé" (eg not-fashionable) is just great


----------



## Cath.S.

timpeac said:


> "Passé" is a fantastic term in English because it is a parody of itself (there's a term for that that I forget). It is not posh, as such, although I know what you mean, because it is only ever (at least in my experience) used it a tongue-in-cheek fashion, the opposite being "de rigueuer". I have never heard of something described as "passé" or "de rigueuer" without some sort of kitsch effect intended. That said, of course, 80% of people wouldn't understand "passé" and 90% wouldn't understand "de rigueur" so we already have an "educated" "less educated" split set up with the usage of the words (which is what you're thinking of I guess). Whether anyone ever said for real in English that "xyz is quite de rigueur this season", I'm not sure
> 
> As such in that Dandy Warhol quote (not Warhol) it's use is hilarious since we think of heroin use as such an inherently terrible thing that carries a certain gravitas that to dismiss it not "because it's so addictive" not "because it's so bad for you" but "because it's so passé" (eg not-fashionable) is just great


 
Salut Tim, 

c'est bien ce que je voulais dire, ce n'est pas un mot communément employé contrairement à ringard.


----------



## Monsieur Moose

My french friend and I use the french word *ringard* ...
to mean* cheesy* in american english. 

*une chanson ringarde*.

comme Eole a déja dit *corny= cheesy*


----------



## RuK

Sorry about this, but I don't think British English uses 'cheesy' that way. I agree it's a great translation for 'ringard', but maybe it's not very hip - I don't hear it that much, do you?


----------



## timpeac

Having reread this thread there are several suggestions that are possible depending on the context. Since moofett hasn't given us any we are really stabbing in the dark here.


----------



## Monsieur Moose

Ruk, yes, *cheesy* is used here often.

But *naff*...never


----------



## watergirl

eole said:


> .. bien qu'il ne recouvre pas tout-à-fait le même sens que ringard (évidemment mais y a-t-il des synonymes parfaits ?) - je ne sais pas pour 'tacky', mais par recoupements il me semble que ça pourrait faire l'affaire : c'est le terme "*kitsch*" ; qui fait référence à un _style ampoulé, qui imite le bon goût, mais qui est laid et ridicule _(bien entendu il y a aussi certains artistes ultra-tendance qui ont fait du kitsch leur marque de fabrique).



Not sure if others would agree, but in English "kitsch" (and "kitschy")  for me has lost a good deal of its negative association and is now rather fashionable in a retro way-- and not just among the artsy crowd.  
 "Ringard" is always negative, isn't it?  I still like "square" (which is always negative, although now might be kind of "ringard" itself....)     Or how about "throwback"?


----------



## polaire

amely said:


> A very similar word: ringardise. (sorry no accent)
> How would "un livre classique, aujourd'hui ringardise" be translated?
> I'm not sure if it means "old-fashioned" or "banal". Thanks for any ideas



Liberal translation:  "A book, once considered a classic, now [hopelessly/somewhat] dated."


----------



## eole

hehe I like 'square' as in "be there or be square" ?
But doesn't it mean uptight, stiff, dull rather than 'ringard' (dated and ridiculous) ? know what i mean ?


----------



## timpeac

I like the answers in post
2 obsolete, old-fashioned, archaic
4 _has-been_
_8 dated,_ _out-of-date_ 
10 tacky / corny / naff, outdated ( clothes ) frumpy / frumpish
12 *naff*
19 old-fogey's 
22 crusty
26 tacky

Ok, I'm over half way through and bored. Can we just agree that there is no point in answering such a contextless query? We could all or none be right. We'll never know and would effort not be better put into knowable results!!??


----------



## timpeac

If anyone enjoys just posting synonyms I have a tonne of washing up that needs doing! (cleaning-washing-scrubbing-shining-rinsing-dunking-smearing-splashing)


----------



## Cath.S.

timpeac said:


> I like the answers in post
> 2 obsolete, old-fashioned, archaic
> 4 _has-been_
> _8 dated,_ _out-of-date_
> 10 tacky / corny / naff, outdated ( clothes ) frumpy / frumpish
> 12 *naff*
> 19 old-fogey's
> 22 crusty
> 26 tacky
> 
> Ok, I'm over half way through and bored. Can we just agree that there is no point in answering such a contextless query? We could all or none be right. We'll never know and would effort not be better put into knowable results!!??


I wholeheartedly agree.  I also suggest we bring back the birch for context offenders.


----------



## OlivierG

Hi,

I think the original question has now been fully addressed, and the answer given for almost any possible context 

Because moofett hasn't come back to this forum for a while, I'm afraid we'll never know more about it. It's now time to close this thread.

Olivier
Moderator


----------

